# Those who have done spring/strut work on Gen 1 Cruze



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

I used a 24mm wrench but ECS tuning sells this thing

https://www.ecstuning.com/b-schwaben-parts/strut-nut-socket-24mm/003046sch01a-05/

I bought it last week and its a beefy lil fella.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

And while using the 24mm wrench, did you have to use any type of socket wrench to hold the center from spinning? If so, what did you use?


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Think I used an Allen wrench or a torx bit....i can't remember the size tho


----------

